# Biological Clocks



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.sfn.org/content/Publications/Br...bio_clocks.html


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Interesting. Thanks, Eric.







JeanG


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

cool.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is something to take into account in IBS. There are daily cycles and seasonal cycles that effect the body.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yuuuup and then there are those "other" cycles that folks of a certain gender........ can expect to have an effect on their IBS too.







Thanks Eric, This was really interesting and left me pondering a bit. Yes, I will be reading this one again.







BQ


----------

